# Ever heard of this press? Powerpro Blackmax



## steamers33 (Feb 11, 2007)

I found a press on craigslist for sell, but I have not heard of it before. It is a Powerpro Blackmax heavyduty press. They say that it is a year old and they paid $1000.00 and now they only want 350.00. Can you let me know if you have heard of the press before I decide to look at it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You must be reading caigslist in Atlanta...but to your question...there was a post at Re: Power Pro BLACK MAX???? Heat press which is dated about 2 years ago that was posted
in reply to a similar question, the folks at www.silvermountaingraphics.com say they have used a couple. I would call them..their phone number is listed on the website I think they are located in KY.


----------



## greyhorsewoman (Jul 19, 2007)

Power Pro Black Max is sold by Boo-z (it is Stahl's under their brand name).

I have had one for five years and it is a great machine. Stahl's still does the warranty and has the parts.

Heat Transfer Presses: Wholesale Heat Machines Clam Presses For Printing.


----------



## steamers33 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help!! I am trying to set up a time to take a look at it.


----------



## DigitalSuicide (Aug 28, 2006)

i have one and love it ...got it from ace trans co about 2 years ago 16x20 payed about 900 shipped from Ohio to Indianapolis


----------

